# Expo's in the UK



## Coachgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi All,

I wondered if any of the ex pats had any experience of attending the Expo's held across the UK.

I went to one in London in July, which was helpful in regards to some of the NZ Immigration issues. Yesterday, my partner and I went to 'Down Under Live' which I thought would have more NZ activities and stands, however, it was very limited and ended up leaving quite dissapointed, especially when it turned out Canada Live was there as well.

There is one coming up in Manchester in November, which looks to be 'all NZ' but don't really want to trek all the way up there to find its another Australian/Canada/NZ show all combined into one.

Any help or knowledge about these events would be helpful .

Regards

Coachgirl


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Coachgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wondered if any of the ex pats had any experience of attending the Expo's held across the UK.
> 
> ...


It looks like there's one coming up in London on 12th/13th November - see United Kingdom - Opportunities New Zealand - EXPO

We went to one around Olympia way before we came out, which was interesting - but I'm not sure how useful. There were a few stands looking for health professionals, but certainly none in my area (IT). But I think it's free entry (unless you decide to go VIP) - so might be worth it?


----------

